# New Plants



## MissMorbus (Jun 30, 2007)

I've done a bit of shopping on ebay lately. Here's what I received yesterday.

Paph. primulinum






I was suprised to find that the base of the primulinum was purple. It's hard to tell in the picture, because the picture makes it look brown, but it's definately purple in real life. It's actually really pretty. Is that normal?

Bulbo. lobbii x dayanum





I'm excited about this because the seller had never bloomed this hybrid, so I have no idea what it will look like when it blooms. It also has some purple coloration on the underside of the leaves. The only leaf I'm a little worried about is the one that looks purplish/brown, and I think that's just the leaf dying back. 

Overall I'm very happy with my plants (ebay always makes me nervous).

*Mods*
I'm not sure if this should be in the collections section, or in the photo section. Feel free to move it if I posted it in the wrong area.


----------



## Hien (Jul 1, 2007)

Who do you get them from?
I wonder whether they really are good deal or not? price wise?
They look like they need some TLC?
Perhaps just the color on my screen.


----------



## MissMorbus (Jul 1, 2007)

I got them from canbyorchids (clackamas orchids) on ebay. Each plant was under $5.00, so I consider it a good deal. The color of the picture isn't great. I was trying to take pictures without a flash with the morning sun coming through the window. It ended up making the plants look _really_ yellow, but they aren't that yellow in real life. They do need a little more TLC than my other plants, but they aren't too bad...at least I don't think.


----------



## Heather (Jul 1, 2007)

For less than $5, I'd be happy too. The color did make me wonder a bit though. Glad you are happy. New purchases are ALWAYS exciting.


----------



## MissMorbus (Jul 1, 2007)

I think the only real problem they have is that they both look like they've gotten too much sun. The bulbo has a couple of leaves that look pretty sunburned, and the paph looks like it might be a little bit of a lighter green than it should be. I've put them in lower light conditions, so hopefully they will darken up and be happy.


----------



## Renegayde (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL I bought 6 Paphs from him the same time you bought yours MissMorbus

Glenda Lask
Venustum
Quiberon Bay
Lawrenceaunum
Laila Honi
Henrietta Fujiwara

They all arrived in good shape.....though they are a bit small....but I paid less than 4.00 for each one plus shipping of course

I also purchased 3 mini compots recently which look GREAT

Mt Toro "My All" x Lady Isabel "Prince of Peace" shouldn't it be Princess of Peace LOL
Mt Toro "My All" x Macabre "Mother Mary"
Mt Toro "Hallmark" x Yellow Tiger "River of Mercy"

AND ROFL

I bought
Epi compot Epi Elatum x Epi Atropurpurtum though I wonder about the spelling of Atropurpurtum

Brassidium Golden Drop division that is HUGE

ohhh and I almost forgot I have 2 more Paph compots on the way should be here tomorrow

Pinocchio 'Durante' x lowii 'Monsoon Redwing' 
Deperle (primulinum album 'Sunlight' x delenatii 'Jupiter' )


----------



## Candace (Jul 1, 2007)

Miss Morbus, you might want to do a dosage of epsom salts to see if they green up any.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 1, 2007)

I could tell as soon as I saw the paph that it came from Clackamas (Canby orchid). He must grow his paphs under very high light...they are always bleached looking. They do eventually recover a darker shade of green under my conditions...despite the pale color, Clackamas offers great plants and some excellent deals on Ebay...I've gotten dianthum, hirsutissimum, and villosum, all huge plants, with only dianthum a single growth, all for about $20, in the past year. Your primulinum must be purpurescens, the normal colored form. Take care, Eric


----------



## MissMorbus (Jul 1, 2007)

Renegayde - Wow, you've been doing some shopping!! 



Candace said:


> Miss Morbus, you might want to do a dosage of epsom salts to see if they green up any.



Thanks for the advice. I've read about using epsom salts before, but I can't remember how much to use. Is it 1 teaspoon of salts to 1 gallon of water?



Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I could tell as soon as I saw the paph that it came from Clackamas (Canby orchid). He must grow his paphs under very high light...they are always bleached looking. They do eventually recover a darker shade of green under my conditions...despite the pale color, Clackamas offers great plants and some excellent deals on Ebay...I've gotten dianthum, hirsutissimum, and villosum, all huge plants, with only dianthum a single growth, all for about $20, in the past year. Your primulinum must be purpurescens, the normal colored form. Take care, Eric



He really does have great prices. For the price, I don't mind the plant being a little bleached looking. 
It's actually a cross between a flavum and a purpurescens. Here's a picture of what it should look like when it blooms: http://www.clackamas-orchids.com/images/paph_primulinum.jpg
To me it looks a pale purpurescens. Although, I've never actually seen one in person, I'm just going by pictures online, so I might be wrong.


----------



## Candace (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree that a little bleaching isn't a big deal. I have used 1 tablespoon per gallon, so 1 tsp. won't hurt them a bit. Unfortunately the epsom salts aren't a cure all and they probably won't start looking great until new growths, but they help a little. A deal is a deal.


----------



## Hien (Jul 2, 2007)

Those prices are quite good.


----------

